# Free Taijiquan-Lilun Journal No. now online



## Martin2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey All,

I uploaded the old Taijiquan Lilun Journal 1 from 2003.

Content:

- Yema fen zong
- Naturalness ziran
- Zhou Dunyi
- Taiji
- Learning to write Taijiquan
- The names of the spear form
- The song of striking hands
- Skilfulness
- The heart xin
- The spirit shen
- qi

Enjoy reading here even that you know most of the stuff anyway: http://www.wu-taichi.de/cms/wu-taichi.com/media/pdf/Lilun 1 engl.pdf

All the best

Martin 2


----------

